# Frustration with getting home resort



## minalageo (Sep 26, 2008)

Is anyone else having trouble getting into their home resort?
We have been OKW owners since '94 and have had increasing difficulty in getting short notice reservations at OKW. 
DVC has become so large, and OKW is still the largest units and a preferred location, that it is being used up by other owners of other resorts.
I did not purchase OKW to be forced to stray at SSR! I am thinking of dumping my DVC out of frustration!:annoyed:


----------



## Carl D (Sep 26, 2008)

If it's less than 7 months out, which it sounds like it is, there is no home resort advantage. I know that you are aware of that, but your title is misleading in that respect.

Also as you probably know, DVC is not great for "short notice" trips. 
I agree.. If most of my WDW trips were short notice, I would also sell.


----------



## DVC Mike (Sep 27, 2008)

If you really want to stay at just your home resort and wouldn't be happy staying elsewhere, then you must take advantage of your home resort priority booking period and book your home resort before all other members can do so.


----------



## cigarboo (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been hearing a lot of posts about frustrations at getting back home if you've missed the 7 month mark, unless you're at SSR. It's a good thing to see as a prospective buyer because it really makes one stop and think before buying. Many people buy expecting DVC to work well for them because they love Disney and they go often. In reality, DVC really only works for the ones who can pretty much always plan 11 months in advance or for people who are VERY flexible with their vacation plans(Don't mind any of the resorts, can go anytime of year,etc.). It's not one size fits all and knowing your own travel habits is the only way to really figure out whether DVC works for you. Since you now know the new "rules" of getting a reservation of choice, you can either change the way you vacation...either book super EARLY or accept that you, more than likely may not get to go "home" with DVC. It is what it is. The high demand DVC's will fill up first. From reading posts on here and also the Disboards, it seems more and more people are having the same frustrations. What used to be a perfect fit may not always continue to be that way. 

I only plan on buying a small BLT contract because I know DVC can not meet all my vacation needs. Only 11 mos out reservations for me there. I'll fill in the gaps with my Marriott timeshare/II exchanges and regular hotel bookings.


----------



## minalageo (Sep 27, 2008)

For the first 8-10 years, we could plan a vacation out 7-11 months and did not have issues doing so. Then remaining points could be used on "spur of the moment" trips and still be at OKW.
With the kids grown and busy, their schedules no longer allow for such planning. And quick trips are totally out. The last trip we planned 6 months out, were told OKW was full. Ended up at SSR for a week which was terrible. We stopped in at Olivia's to eat, and heard all about the "special deal" beng used to fill the resort for potential buyers. The same person told us that the reason he purchased at SSR was to get into OKW, not to stay at his home resort.
Now that DVC is adding 2 more mega-resorts, it is completly out of control. 
We have relatives that usually stay at the Poly, but in light of the overcrowding potential on the monorail, have said they are not going back.
We have been pondering selling our points before the value tanks due to nearing the ownership ending or before it gets any worse. It just has lost all the magic it once had.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Sep 29, 2008)

minalageo said:


> . . .We have been pondering selling our points before the value tanks due to nearing the ownership ending or before it gets any worse. It just has lost all the magic it once had.



If you bought in 94, I would suspect that you will be able to sell at a price higher than your original purchase price.  As you are probably aware, it is very rare for timeshare owners to be able to do that.

With the changes to DVC and in your family situation, it sounds like it may be time to move on to another option and appreciate that you had many great vacations while you were a DVC owner.

Best of luck in whatever your decide. -- Suzanne


----------



## janej (Oct 2, 2008)

*Try waitlist*

If you are still a few month away from the trip, you might want to try book SSR and waitlist for OKW.  I found waitlist worked most of the time.  Since DVC has such flexible cancellation policy, many people hold on to the reservation until 1-2 months before checking in.


----------



## minalageo (Oct 2, 2008)

Let me see....
I should book SSR, taking up rooms that someone who might really want to stay at SSR, like a SSR owner, on the chance that I can waitlist at OKW, and MAYBE get in.
Now are there folks with reservations at OKW waiting for a waitlist at BWV or AKL?
I don't think that was how the whole DVC concept was designed.

I've had it, I quit!

All you remaining DVCers, have a good time trying to get the better of each other!


----------



## Carl D (Oct 2, 2008)

minalageo said:


> Let me see....
> I should book SSR, taking up rooms that someone who might really want to stay at SSR, like a SSR owner, on the chance that I can waitlist at OKW, and MAYBE get in.
> Now are there folks with reservations at OKW waiting for a waitlist at BWV or AKL?
> I don't think that was how the whole DVC concept was designed.
> ...


Wow. Not sure where that came from.

Yes, many Members book their home resort at 11 months, than at 7 months switch to a different resort. That happens all the time and is well within the spirit of the rules.

Anyway, if an SSR owner wanted to stay at SSR, they could have booked long before you. You're not taking a room away from them.

Remember- There is no home resort advantage inside 7 months. It sort of appears that you may not understand that.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 3, 2008)

Very odd thread. 

I have called last minute several times in the past three years and gotten a room. I have never called and not received a room somewhere. 

Apparently the OP wants their cake and eat it too. Maybe they should just buy a second residence in Orlando. That way they can have a room at their beckon call, for those spur of the moment trips. 

For someone who has been an owner as long as they claim, should know how the system works. Also, wait lists are very reliable.


----------



## cigarboo (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the OP is just frustrated with DVC. Yes, they've been an owner for a long time which is why they are so frustrated, because over the years there has definitely been a change in the product. She's frustrated because it used to be a simpler system. Back in the days when it was just OKW, with a few smaller, higher demand resorts, it was probably fairly easy to get back to OKW. Now you have a lot of people who bought into SSR with the intention of booking at other resorts at 7 months. It's made DVC less flexible than when they first purchased. The product has changed so owners have to change with it, playing by the new rules that were not necessarily needed back when they first bought in. Newer owners buy in with these thoughts already in mind. 

As for me, I would buy into BLT knowing that I HAVE to book at 11 months or risk not getting a reservation. That's something I've already considered, so it should work for me. But I can certainly understand people's frustation as the product has grown and evolved into something different from what it was when it started. OP seems to have come to a point where DVC doesn't fit their lifestyle and travel habits. Doesn't seem like someone who wants to "play" games(call and reserve as back up, waitlist, "walk a reservation") with the reservation system. Going back to the traditional vacation of booking rooms, gives the most flexibility and assurance of staying where and when you want to stay.


----------



## icydog (Oct 5, 2008)

We never had a bit of trouble getting into OKW before SSR was built. Now of course the game has changed. Do I like it? No I don't. Have I learned to live with it. Yes, but begrudgingly. I resent that I can't get into the resort that I love and that others who didn't buy there can. But that's probably how the BWV, BCV and VWL people felt about OKW owners when we used our points to stay at these resorts at 7 months. If nothing was available though we got back into our home away from home, OKW without a hitch. SSR folks skewed the points for good and it will never, ever, ever, ever, be the same for OKW owners like me. 
(BTW I also own BCV points and AKV points and the odds of getting into either of these resorts, at prime times, is slim to none at 7 months)


----------



## Culli (Oct 7, 2008)

icydog said:


> We never had a bit of trouble getting into OKW before SSR was built. Now of course the game has changed. Do I like it? No I don't. Have I learned to live with it. Yes, but begrudgingly. I resent that I can't get into the resort that I love and that others who didn't buy there can. But that's probably how the BWV, BCV and VWL people felt about OKW owners when we used our points to stay at these resorts at 7 months. If nothing was available though we got back into our home away from home, OKW without a hitch. SSR folks skewed the points for good and it will never, ever, ever, ever, be the same for OKW owners like me.
> (BTW I also own BCV points and AKV points and the odds of getting into either of these resorts, at prime times, is slim to none at 7 months)



It is not SSR folks that skewed it is DVC that built a huge resort.  People complain about OKW as much as SSR, both are the largest DVC resort.  What about the HH and VB owners who can buy points at the fraction of other DVC (and yes they pay for it in MF) and use their points.  Don't point to SSR owners specifically that ruin the OKW experience.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 7, 2008)

Folks, book during your home resort booking window and this will never be an issue.
IMO, if you can't book at least 7 months ahead, DVC (or any other TS) may not be a good fit.


----------



## icydog (Oct 7, 2008)

Culli said:


> It is not SSR folks that skewed it is DVC that built a huge resort.  People complain about OKW as much as SSR, both are the largest DVC resort.  What about the HH and VB owners who can buy points at the fraction of other DVC (and yes they pay for it in MF) and use their points.  Don't point to SSR owners specifically that ruin the OKW experience.



I'm only telling it as it is. Before SSR I never, ever, had a problem getting into OKW. It was bottom man on the totem pole and the resort of last resort at WDW. Now the resort of last resort is SSR. That's just how it is. I am not making it up. When you can't get into any of the other resorts you can get into SSR. It skewed the numbers. Why? Because SSR owners stay at OKW to save points. They can get into OKW at 7 months since it is such a big resort and the SSR owners routinely book there. At 8 and 9 and 10 months all that is ever left is SSR. I have nothing against SSR owners or the resort. In fact I am staying there, it was the only resort left at 8 months, at the end of Nov and we are looking forward to our first stay there. We have been owners since 1992 and this is the first time for us there. We never wanted to stay when the construction was going on and it went on for years. Now that it is quiet over there it should be a nice place to stay. I am looking forward to the tree houses. Now that should be a lot of fun. 

Don't be so defensive. I meant no ill will. I was only stating a fact. Do I like the fact? No I do NOT, but too bad for me, that's the way it is...!!!


----------



## fadedgirl (Oct 8, 2008)

What would you guys think if DVC shortened the non-home resort booking window to 3 months?


----------



## Carl D (Oct 8, 2008)

Edited because I think I see what you're saying, but no time to comment.


----------



## Culli (Oct 8, 2008)

icydog said:


> I'm only telling it as it is. Before SSR I never, ever, had a problem getting into OKW. It was bottom man on the totem pole and the resort of last resort at WDW. Now the resort of last resort is SSR. That's just how it is. I am not making it up. When you can't get into any of the other resorts you can get into SSR. It skewed the numbers. Why? Because SSR owners stay at OKW to save points. They can get into OKW at 7 months since it is such a big resort and the SSR owners routinely book there. At 8 and 9 and 10 months all that is ever left is SSR. I have nothing against SSR owners or the resort. In fact I am staying there, it was the only resort left at 8 months, at the end of Nov and we are looking forward to our first stay there. We have been owners since 1992 and this is the first time for us there. We never wanted to stay when the construction was going on and it went on for years. Now that it is quiet over there it should be a nice place to stay. I am looking forward to the tree houses. Now that should be a lot of fun.
> 
> Don't be so defensive. I meant no ill will. I was only stating a fact. Do I like the fact? No I do NOT, but too bad for me, that's the way it is...!!!



I get your point and you addressed my point that it is not the SSR owners but DVC that made the big resort causing the problem.  The other thing that adds to it is the new owners at SSR want to try out all the resorts not just SSR adding to the issue.  I also believe you will see this trend with AKV for its size and new owners wanting to try other resorts; and to be honest I don't understand the appeal of AKV but that is the wonder of DVC different strokes for differnt folks!  OKW will always have the issue of people trying to stretch their points.  Ironically I just booked at 6 months out and the only place I could get all my days for the 2 units I needed was the VWL and OKW - we decided to go with VWL.  I hope you enjoy your SSR trip.  The problem I have making ressies at DVC is deciding where to stay as each has its own draw for me..........so far BWV is my favorite, but only becasue you can walk to EPCOT and HS.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 8, 2008)

Developer points are clogging the system worse then any new resort.


----------



## Horselover (Oct 8, 2008)

I booked a studio at OKW in the middle of June for a stay during F&W at the end of Sept. with absolutely no problems or waitlist.  I was flexible in my dates, but didn't need to be because I was able to get my 1st choice of dates.  I'm sorry the OP is having problems & perhaps you are right that it is time for you to sell your contract.  DVC in it's current conditions does not seem to fit your lifestyle anymore.


----------



## Dean (Oct 11, 2008)

minalageo said:


> Let me see....
> I should book SSR, taking up rooms that someone who might really want to stay at SSR, like a SSR owner, on the chance that I can waitlist at OKW, and MAYBE get in.
> Now are there folks with reservations at OKW waiting for a waitlist at BWV or AKL?
> I don't think that was how the whole DVC concept was designed.
> ...


DVC has a first come first served wait list.  So if you have SSR and are searching for OKW and I have OKW for the same dates searching for SSR, they can't just match them UNLESS we are BOTH at the top of the WL.  II does this to a degree, but not DVC.  The truth is that DVC members have enjoyed an unusual availability short notice over the years which has been changing over the past 4 or so especially.  



Culli said:


> It is not SSR folks that skewed it is DVC that built a huge resort.  People complain about OKW as much as SSR, both are the largest DVC resort.  What about the HH and VB owners who can buy points at the fraction of other DVC (and yes they pay for it in MF) and use their points.  Don't point to SSR owners specifically that ruin the OKW experience.


IT's true that DVD built the resorts and any blame if applicable should be on their shoulders.  The reality is that SSR has a added lot of points to the system, that those points are vying at the 7 month window far out of proportion to just the math of the total points and that it has gotten more difficult to reserve at the 7 month window due to SSR.  It's also likely that the trickle down affect of this phenomena has affects home resort reservations at the more in demand resorts all the way back to the opening day of availability 11 months out.  No doubt one could have said the same things about HH and VB (higher % of points looking at 7 moths) and to a lessor degree for OKW.  The one thing that has somewhat protected the system from OKW points is the lower points costs there keeps more members home and draws other members.  

Granted, I'm not saying this is a problem, just that those are the realities.  Actually for me it's better since most of my trips are exchanges in rather than points stays.  That reminds me that DVC has somewhat insulated the full effect of this issue by preferentially reserving OKW and SSR for II exchanges and cash rentals.


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 17, 2008)

at 60 days out - DVC has the right to give any unused villa to CRO -they do it.

yea alot of non-dvc members seems to be at OKW in sept. didn't mind - always happy to meet new folks. 

dvc does this so these people might buy in - they don't give them a big discount (hey westgate rents the villa $29 - and I am still expected to pay $639 in maintence fees)

disney does this to sell.

getting rid of my big contract with OKW - it is just not the same resort. we are paying more money in maintence fees. now I don't have a problem with maintence or housekeeping - they do both the best they can. but the smart mouths at the front desk - are just about useless.

now I do love the landscaping at OKW - but back then 2 guys do the entire place - now a group of 10 jump out of a truck.... 

the managers do not control spending - and boy it is out of hand. DVC likes to blame it on Florida - property tax - but that is only part of the problem.

OKW has more property so the property tax is higher. just glad OKW did not get stuck with the treehouses - the maintence on those things will be high - and since they are part of SSR. then SSR will pay for them not OKW....

some of the units at AKV are as cheap as OKW point wise. so can't see them wanting to trade to OKW for cheaper points.

on the weekends AKV is cheaper than OKW.

I think you would have been happier to go on a wait list. they do generally work. so if this happens again - just ask for the wait list - but definitely go ahead and book something.

also make your family know the rules. the rules are not new - but make them understand what changing a resort or dates that you got at the 11-7months will mean.

my nephew is one that does this me.... that say he is happen at SSR.


----------

